# Planted Aquarium Maintenance ?



## tsweers89

I picked up a 72g bowfront and am now finally getting everything ready to set it up and get it going, but i have a few questions. I am going to be aquascaping it with some driftwood to add in it.

Here are my qusetions:

1. I plan on having a grass plant on the tank bottom. 

Like this tank here:http://neatorama.cachefly.net/onelargeprawn/amanotank.jpg

Now i know on my old aquarium when i would do a water change i would syphon the gravel and such but when i have a grass type plant how do i go about doing that since i wont be able to get down to the gravel and trying would probably reck the plant?


2. How many of you use a UV seteralizer? I have been told it makes the water more clear and kills micro organizmes and bateria in the tank. What are your thoughts on this? also what is a good one to gowith for my 72g. Im using a ehiem filter so i would probably want to go with a inline one.

3. Since i am using a canister filter i thought about a inline heater also so i could get rid the intank one i currently have. How efficient are these? Would a 300watt be sufficient or would i still need a in tank to? This is the one i was looking at: ETH 300 In-Line Heater 300W f/16mm-5/8"Hose

4. As far as ehiem filter media goes do i really need anything? My first plan was to just use the sponges and then just a bunch of aquarium flawss. Is that ok? i see these bio balls, carbon, etc that you can get but am woundering if there are really needed.

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bmlbytes

1. I can't tell what kind of plant they are using for turf in that picture. There are many different types of turf that you can use. The easiest to maintain is moss. It wont grow too high, and it grows horizontally pretty quick. If you get grass, you will have to trim ìt, or it will get too long. There are a few other plants that you can use as turf, but I have no experience with them. For this many plants, you will probably need a strong light.

Cleaning the substrate won't be as big of an issue in a tank with a turf. The plants will use the stuff that falls down there as fertilizer. I think I would recommend a sandy bottom for grass or moss though.

2. In my opinion, UV sterilizers are a waste of money. They kill both good and bad bacteria. I haven't heard they make the water clearer, but as long as you are taking proper care of your tank, there is no reason your water should not be crystal clear.

3. An in-line heater sounds like a good plan. Heaters work best where there is water moving. A 300 watt might be a bit small though. The general rule is, 5 watts per gallon of water. In other words, you would need a 360 watt heater.

4. Bio balls will probably help, but the sponges will provide enough biological filtration the way it is. Carbon is not needed. Carbon should only really be used after you medicate a tank. Other chemical filtration is up to you, but it is not needed.


----------



## tsweers89

Using a GLO 2x54 t5 set-up, plan to use just one bulb at first to see how things go then use 2 bulbs and plan do do a DIY CO2 after i get everyhting up and running for awhile. Using seachems flourish and AquariumPlants.com's own: Freshwater Planted Aquarium Substrate. Not planning on being to high-tech. Just want to get the hang of things first and get the basics down.


----------



## tsweers89

Also am i going to need a powerhead for flow across the tank or is my ehiem filter intake and out going to provide enough.


----------



## bmlbytes

tsweers89 said:


> Also am i going to need a powerhead for flow across the tank or is my ehiem filter intake and out going to provide enough.


That depends on what fish you plan to keep. Some fish prefer water movement. Some prefer still water. For most tropical community fish, I think you wont need it.


----------

